

Pain at the Pump: Gasoline Prices by Country - jacobr
http://www.bloomberg.com/visual-data/gas-prices/20133

======
joezydeco
Sure wish the prices broke out the taxes and VAT in the fuel price.

Germany, for example, is listed at $8.01 USD per Gallon, or about €1.62/L. The
germans pay about €0.70/L in fuel taxes on top of the 18% VAT. The true cost
of the gasoline is pretty close to what Americans pay.

(Granted, I'd gladly pay that much in fuel tax to get the quality of roads
they have there)

------
mcherm
Nice job with the data visualization.

------
therobot24
lots of info, but the presentation is a bit confusing

